# 220/221's wire stripper



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

220 posted a few times about his wire stripper. A couple members asked where they could get it. All 220 recalled was that he purchased it from an ad located in the back of a magazine a few years ago. 

I was able to locate the model he purchased, but, if my memory is correct it was around $350-400. I was able to locate an identical unit for $225 on eBay from a different manufacturer. It is a Strip-tec model A. It works as promised and I made my money back in less than an hour. There is a learning curve as to where to set the rollers and how deep to set the cutting wheel.

Overall, I give the model A an A.


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

knowshorts said:


> 220 posted a few times about his wire stripper. A couple members asked where they could get it. All 220 recalled was that he purchased it from an ad located in the back of a magazine a few years ago.
> 
> I was able to locate the model he purchased, but, if my memory is correct it was around $350-400. I was able to locate an identical unit for $225 on eBay from a different manufacturer. It is a Strip-tec model A. It works as promised and I made my money back in less than an hour. There is a learning curve as to where to set the rollers and how deep to set the cutting wheel.
> 
> Overall, I give the model A an A.


Very cool tool!!!!


What is the range of wire stripping? I mean from AWG what to AWG what.


Congrats for your purchase!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

I think it goes from 0 to .75". I tested it on 12 stranded, 1/0, and 500mcm.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Cool, every couple months I can drive down and strip all my scrap.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

knowshorts said:


> I think it goes from 0 to .75". I tested it on 12 stranded, 1/0, and 500mcm.


It worked on 12? That is much smaller than I would have guessed.


----------



## The Motts (Sep 23, 2009)

BBQ said:


> It worked on 12? That is much smaller than I would have guessed.


I wouldn't have thought so, either, but their web site says it will do down to 20 gauge.


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

I'll try to make one myself:laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Josue said:


> I'll try to make one myself:laughing:


Make two. :whistling2:


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

we had a stripper at the old place i worked at. it had a motor and a bunch of different holes to stick different size wire in. we stripped 14 awg - 750 mcm


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

...but burning the old wire is so much fun and it's GREAT for the environment.


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Make two. :whistling2:


Why pay $300 if you can make one yourself:thumbsup:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Josue said:


> I'll try to make one myself:laughing:


 

Pics please


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

The Motts said:


> I wouldn't have thought so, either, but their web site says it will do down to 20 gauge.


 20 gauge?? :blink: Wire that small wouldn't even pay for the gas I would use up while driving it to the scrap yard....

-John


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

I looked on ebay prior to starting this thread to see if any were listed. None were. 10 minutes prior to me posting, they re-listed their auction. They now have a buy it now for $275 or best offer. If you look at their feedback, quite a few best offers were being accepted at the $225 range. If you are intested in this, I would submit a $225 best offer and let them know their hit counts are up because of ET.


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

Big John said:


> 20 gauge?? :blink: Wire that small wouldn't even pay for the gas I would use up while driving it to the scrap yard....
> 
> -John


Believe it or not, the scrap yards here are buying cat 5 etc for .90 to 1.10 per lb with the insulation still on !


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Pics please


when and if I do one, I'll post pics:thumbsup:


----------



## tkb (Jan 21, 2009)

Josue said:


> Why pay $300 if you can make one yourself:thumbsup:


Why make one your self if you can buy it for less than $300?

It will cost more to make it in time and materials.
Then you will waste a lot of time when it doesn't work. :laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Josue said:


> Why pay $300 if you can make one yourself:thumbsup:



Because I can't make one. :no:

Make me one, and I'll send you some Mug root beer.


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

tkb said:


> Why make one your self if you can buy it for less than $300?
> 
> It will cost more to make it in time and materials.
> Then you will waste a lot of time when it doesn't work. :laughing:


:laughing::laughing:


I know for sure that I'll get the materials for less than $100.

I don't know if it'll work:laughing:


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Because I can't make one. :no:
> 
> Make me one, and I'll send you some Mug root beer.


ok
$300 divided by $5 (24 can pack of sodas) = 60 twenty four packs of mug rootbeer.:laughing::laughing:


are you still in on the deal??:laughing:


----------



## RobTownfold64 (Mar 17, 2011)

tkb said:


> Why make one your self if you can buy it for less than $300?
> 
> It will cost more to make it in time and materials.
> Then you will waste a lot of time when it doesn't work. :laughing:


I have to agree with you. The entire point of this machine is to SAVE labor, what's the point if you put 20 hours into making one yourself :laughing:


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

RobTownfold64 said:


> I have to agree with you. The entire point of this machine is to SAVE labor, what's the point if you put 20 hours into making one yourself :laughing:


ok:laughing:




I still haven't abandoned the idea:thumbsup:


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

a nice sharp razor blade works too


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

I made this to strip out some 1/0 15 kv cable. 

If you have worked with it you know how thick the insulation is. 

We stripped about 400' in about 30 minutes. 

It can be adapted for smaller wire. 
It is simply two 2x6 blocks with a hole slightly larger than the OD of the wire routed for a smooth entry. 
C-clamp it and a knife on a sturdy surface and start pulling!

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

I forgot the pic!

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

RobTownfold64 said:


> I have to agree with you. The entire point of this machine is to SAVE labor, what's the point if you put 20 hours into making one yourself :laughing:



How much does climbing to the to of Mt. Everest pay?:whistling2:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Josue said:


> ok
> $300 divided by $5 (24 can pack of sodas) = 60 twenty four packs of mug rootbeer.:laughing::laughing:
> 
> 
> are you still in on the deal??:laughing:



That deal is *WINNER!*


.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Josue said:


> I'll try to make one myself:laughing:


Will it be made of Pinto beans and 1970 Impala parts? :laughing:


----------



## RobTownfold64 (Mar 17, 2011)

480sparky said:


> How much does climbing to the to of Mt. Everest pay?:whistling2:


His interest was to save money, not to achieve something.


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

walkerj said:


> I forgot the pic!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


could you post from other angles?
Thanks!:thumbsup:


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

BBQ said:


> Will it be made of Pinto beans and 1970 Impala parts? :laughing:


ha.........ha.............ha.



































































:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Josue said:


> could you post from other angles?
> Thanks!:thumbsup:


 You'd be a bad ass if you made a homemade version of the one off of ebay.


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

Bkessler said:


> You'd be a bad ass if you made a homemade version of the one off of ebay.


I already welded a cable caddy from a model I saw on the internet.:laughing:



I have thought in the past about ways to make a wire stripper like that one, it had stayed only as a thought until now:laughing:


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

Josue said:


> could you post from other angles?
> Thanks!:thumbsup:


That's the only one I took while it was set up. 
I will snap a few next time I use it.

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

Josue said:


> I already welded a cable caddy from a model I saw on the internet.:laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> I have thought in the past about ways to make a wire stripper like that one, it had stayed only as a thought until now:laughing:


 Anyone who likes to tinker........ How about a modified pipe cutter. 

A plumbers pipe cutter would be ideal.

Mounted solid, with the blade in the right position. 

It could be adjustable for different size cable.

I would love to try this myself, but I no longer have a shop, or the tools 

to try this with. If any one likes this idea, keep me posted! 

OR, is this idea even feasible?


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

oldtimer said:


> Anyone who likes to tinker........ How about a modified pipe cutter.
> 
> A plumbers pipe cutter would be ideal.
> 
> ...


Similar to this?


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

oldtimer said:


> Anyone who likes to tinker........ How about a modified pipe cutter.
> 
> A plumbers pipe cutter would be ideal.
> 
> ...


 

I like the idea and I think it's the best starting point for this project:thumbsup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

What a bunch of rookies.

Stripping copper is easy.

Just put it in a house Peter D. wired. Come back next week..... insulation has burned off. :laughing:


----------



## RobTownfold64 (Mar 17, 2011)

480sparky said:


> What a bunch of rookies.
> 
> Stripping copper is easy.
> 
> Just put it in a house Peter D. wired. Come back next week..... insulation has burned off. :laughing:


Since he's not here to defend himself, I'll do it for him:


:sleep1:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

RobTownfold64 said:


> Since he's not here to defend himself, I'll do it for him:
> 
> 
> :sleep1:



Oh, he's here. Trust me. He's here.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

RobTownfold64 said:


> Since he's not here to defend himself, I'll do it for him:
> 
> 
> :sleep1:


 

Well he hasn't poseted that since your join date so how many identities do you own troll?


----------



## RobTownfold64 (Mar 17, 2011)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Well he hasn't poseted that since your join date so how many identities do you own troll?


Out of curiosity, do you believe that this forum is unviewable if you aren't registered?

Anyway, didn't we already go over this: http://www.electriciantalk.com/f2/recessed-cans-wood-ceiling-22102/#post406978


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Well he hasn't poseted that since your join date so how many identities do you own troll?


 
He may be a troll but he has behaved himself so far

I think 5 days is a record

Good job :thumbup:


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

oldtimer said:


> Anyone who likes to tinker........ How about a modified pipe cutter.
> 
> A plumbers pipe cutter would be ideal.
> 
> ...


What is a plumbers pipe cutter?

I may know the name in Spanish. Could you post a pic?


thanks!!


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

480sparky said:


> What a bunch of rookies.
> 
> Stripping copper is easy.
> 
> Just put it in a house Peter D. wired. Come back next week..... insulation has burned off. :laughing:





480sparky said:


> Oh, he's here. Trust me. He's here.


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Josue said:


> What is a plumbers pipe cutter?
> 
> I may know the name in Spanish. Could you post a pic?
> 
> ...


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

480sparky said:


>


I looks like a good idea eh?:whistling2:


----------



## RobTownfold64 (Mar 17, 2011)

Josue said:


> I looks like a good idea eh?:whistling2:


That would work for ringing the wire (such as when stripping the end to terminate it). But the blade would need to be turned 90 degrees to strip it longways. Then I think it would work pretty well.


----------



## fondini (Dec 22, 2009)

Josue said:


> What is a plumbers pipe cutter?
> 
> I may know the name in Spanish. Could you post a pic?
> 
> ...


I think its el plumbers el pipe el cutter!:thumbsup:


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

fondini said:


> I think its el plumbers el pipe el cutter!:thumbsup:


no, it's not, that is french and spanish:laughing:



El cortador de tubo PVC para plomero:thumbsup:


----------



## CFL (Jan 28, 2009)

Josue said:


> no, it's not, that is french and spanish:laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> El cortador de tubo PVC para plomero:thumbsup:


No, seria el cortador de tubo de cobre.


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

CFL said:


> No, seria el cortador de tubo de cobre.


por que de cobre?

Aqui se lo roban:laughing:


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

Josue said:


> por que de cobre?
> 
> Aqui se lo roban:laughing:


no habla espanol :blink:

Knowshorts posted a picture of the contraption similar to a pipe cutter in post #36.


----------

